# 'Likes' Temporarily Disabled



## Lorian

I've temporarily had to remove the 'Likes' feature whilst I make some changes to UK-M.

I'll be adding an improved version later this week.


----------



## BettySwallocks

will we got our beloved previous likes back? :crying:


----------



## Big ape

i lost my likes mg:


----------



## seandog69

Lorian said:


> I've temporarily had to remove the 'Likes' feature whilst I make some changes to UK-M.
> 
> I'll be adding an improved version later this week.


seandog69 likes this post


----------



## Smitch

It's all about being platinum anyway.


----------



## r33-tom

seandog69 said:


> seandog69 likes this post


R33-Tom likes this


----------



## Adz

Wondered where they were, thought I had pressed something wrong


----------



## seandog69

Merkleman said:


> Lorian & seandog69 likes this post.


you received negative rep from seandog69 for this post


----------



## mrwright

I like breasts


----------



## UkWardy

seandog69 said:


> you received negative rep from seandog69 for this post


You received positive rep from UKWardy for this post!


----------



## seandog69

UkWardy said:


> You received positive rep from UKWardy for this post!


seandog69 likes this post


----------



## saxondale

Never liked likes anyway

@Lorian can I have an extra 3000 when you put them back please sir.


----------



## Lorian

saxondale said:


> Never liked likes anyway
> 
> @Lorian can I have an extra 3000 when you put them back please sir.


Sure... £1 per Like :lol: or I can do a buy 1 get 1 free with Reps.


----------



## saxondale

Buy now get them 2016?


----------



## Lorian

saxondale said:


> Buy now get them 2016?


With a free t-shirt :rolleye:


----------



## saxondale

Lorian said:


> With a free t-shirt :rolleye:


See, need a like button


----------



## harrison180

What's this new like system about? Sorry of I missed a thread somewhere.

I get the like and dislike bit (going to cause many arguments imo)

What's the smiley mush about?


----------



## andyhuggins

So how does this new system work then @Lorian ?


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> What's this new like system about? Sorry of I missed a thread somewhere.
> 
> I get the like and dislike bit (going to cause many arguments imo)
> 
> What's the smiley mush about?


You know when you post something so stupid it doesnt need words? .......the smiley face automatically picks it up and inserts LOL.


----------



## xpower

andyhuggins said:


> So how does this new system work then @Lorian ?


Wondering this myself.

Presuming it isn't switched on yet


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> You know when you post something so stupid it doesnt need words? .......the smiley face automatically picks it up and inserts LOL.


haha what a waste of the new system if it actually did that.

i think the dislike bit will be short lived. most on here will have more dislikes than likes on everything. take the green bars, if they are green the person been repped so must be ok but if they are red they have been a cvnt. i just see alot of arguing taking place over it


----------



## mrwright

harrison180 said:


> haha what a waste of the new system if it actually did that.
> 
> i think the dislike bit will be short lived. most on here will have more dislikes than likes on everything. take the green bars, if they are green the person been repped so must be ok but if they are red they have been a cvnt. i just see alot of arguing taking place over it


Id dislike everyone with lots of likes just to be a ****

What we need is an option to turn the swear filter off


----------



## harrison180

mrwright said:


> Id dislike everyone with lots of likes just to be a ****
> 
> What we need is an option to turn the swear filter off


lots will do that, nice folk will be made to look like cvnts when the childish brigade get let loose.

some swear words do get through for some users i have noticed mate


----------



## Smokey13

harrison180 said:


> lots will do that, nice folk will be made to look like cvnts when the childish brigade get let loose.
> 
> some swear words do get through for some users i have noticed mate


Only if your a cool ****er like me 

Agree it should be turned off though or at least an option.


----------



## Ultrasonic

Must admit I'm a bit concerned the thumbs down idea will just increase negativity on the forum. If someone gives a thumbs down to a post, odds are that whoever wrote it will give a thumbs down to whatever the other guy is saying, and that could then spread to everything else that guy says in some cases... This will also mean that people who actually know what they are talking about will attract more thumbs down if they go to the trouble of trying to help out by commenting when poor advice is given. This could a) make them appear less knowledgeable than they are and B) make them reluctant to do so.

More generally, there is the danger of the thumbs down option of stifling debate IMHO. There are plenty (most?) topics where even many that would be considered 'experts' disagree, so it would be wrong to limit this.


----------



## G-man99

Agree with the thumbs down causing a lot of unnecessary issues within certain groups.

If a post is unliked, then I believe a replying post stating the reasons why would be more beneficial


----------



## saxondale

Ultrasonic said:


> Must admit I'm a bit concerned the thumbs down idea will just increase negativity on the forum. If someone gives a thumbs down to a post, odds are that whoever wrote it will give a thumbs down to whatever the other guy is saying, and that could then spread to everything else that guy says in some cases... This will also mean that people who actually know what they are talking about will attract more thumbs down if they go to the trouble of trying to help out by commenting when poor advice is given. This could a) make them appear less knowledgeable than they are and B) make them reluctant to do so.
> 
> More generally, there is the danger of the thumbs down option of stifling debate IMHO. There are plenty (most?) topics where even many that would be considered 'experts' disagree, so it would be wrong to limit this.


Keep thumbs down, remove the ignore function.

Posters should be accountable and made aware not everyone agrees with their comments.


----------



## TELBOR

saxondale said:


> Keep thumbs down, remove the ignore function.
> 
> Posters should be accountable and made aware not everyone agrees with their comments.



View attachment 160907


----------



## saxondale

R0BLET said:


> ....]


 Your on ignore fella.

Lol


----------



## TELBOR

saxondale said:


> Your on ignore fella.
> 
> Lol


PMSL


----------



## ashmo

Why fix what aint broke? Bring back the old Likes :thumbup1:


----------



## lazy

Yeh was gonna say, bring back the old likes, the current temporary one is awful.

Its nice to see who liked a post, not just some generic total that means nothing.


----------



## Ultrasonic

lazy said:


> Its nice to see who liked a post, not just some generic total that means nothing.


Totally agree. And relating to the acknowledged 'expert' discussion, a respected user liking (and therefore agreeing with) a particular post is useful info for both people reading the post and actually useful confirmation for the poster.


----------



## B.I.G

The total number of likes reflects nothing as most likes are generated through off topic banter and similar jokey stuff in the general section.

Total likes and dislikes should be removed in my opinion but leave the option to like an individual post.


----------



## B.I.G

Also bring back the option to like a post on tapatalk!


----------



## IronJohnDoe

I am already missing the old system to be fair


----------



## Goodfella

IronJohnDoe said:


> I am already missing the old system to be fair


Definitley different (not in a good sense) without it!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I quite like the new "like" system.....but the novelty of being able to "dislike" a post because there's a shiny new button just itching to let me dislike the post...well, I have a feeling I may get carried away with it, because it's there.

But I would like the "like" counter under our avvies to either start working again, or be removed completely, as seeing "times" is strangely irritating.


----------



## Andy Dee

I cannot believe there is now a dislike button on here. As if the petty squabblers on this board didnt have enough trivial things to pick fights over before.

This is a windup right?


----------



## BettySwallocks

andysutils said:


> I cannot believe there is now a dislike button on here. As if the petty squabblers on this board didnt have enough trivial things to pick fights over before.
> 
> This is a windup right?


----------



## Andy Dee

BettySwallocks said:


>


Like me, you disliking little dipsh1t :blowme:


----------



## Gym Bunny

andysutils said:


> I cannot believe there is now a dislike button on here. As if the petty squabblers on this board didnt have enough trivial things to pick fights over before.
> 
> This is a windup right?


 It's gonna be hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee

Gym Bunny said:


> It's gonna be hilarious! :lol:


Theres a lot missing though. It would be much more effective if It was outlined like the below.

Dislike Islam: Dislike Christianity: Dislike Death penalty for paedophiles: Like Isis:

I think Lorian should go with my suggestion above :sneaky2:

:innocent:


----------



## BaronSamedii

@Lorian

The people have spoken

Change it back


----------



## Zola

can't like through tapatalk which isn't ideal, will this be fixed ?

also think the thumbs down is a terrible idea, no offence. It just encourages trolling and more headaches for everyone.


----------



## saxondale

Zola said:


> can't like through tapatalk which isn't ideal, will this be fixed ?
> 
> also think the thumbs down is a terrible idea, no offence. It just encourages trolling and more headaches for everyone.


Very few thumbs downs used so far though?


----------



## saxondale

Just the usual 3 or 4 sad cvnts using them @BaronSamedi


----------



## essexboy

saxondale said:


> Very few thumbs downs used so far though?


You asked for that mate, sorry!


----------



## essexboy

essexboy said:


> You asked for that mate, sorry!


Nah, couldnt do it.


----------



## BaronSamedii

essexboy said:


> You asked for that mate, sorry!


As if u undisliked it you coward lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe

BaronSamedii said:


> As if u undisliked it you coward lol


ahahahah me too!


----------



## Lorian

I've responded here to some of the points raised in this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/281397-ukm-likes-system-feedback-noted.html


----------



## Prince Adam

Lorian said:


> I've responded here to some of the points raised in this thread:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/281397-ukm-likes-system-feedback-noted.html


When is the tapatalk version being done?


----------



## bogbrush

Prince Adam said:


> When is the tapatalk version being done?


Like


----------



## Zola

Yeah nightmare not having it on


----------



## Lorian

Prince Adam said:


> When is the tapatalk version being done?





Zola said:


> Yeah nightmare not having it on


Tapatalk has been upgraded but I don't think the Likes are available yet.

I'm messaging the author of the system to see if there's a way around it.


----------

